# Momma, I'm coming home!



## coastalconn

Well as hard as it is for me to type this, I have decided it is time to part ways with Canon.  They wanted me to sign a NDA just to keep the loaner camera that was working perfectly.  Canon did not want me to post anything anywhere on line about them.  They also wanted me to give up all rights of ever suing them and the contract was open ended with no expiration date.  Screw that!

Anyways my plan is to get the D500 in a few months, but in the interim I think I will pick up a D600.  That way I will have a back up full frame later on.  I've tossed around another D7100, but the buffer is a real bummer.  Even a D300 Since they are stupid cheap or even a D700 so I would have similar controls.  I really like the idea of the D700, but it is a bit dated and I don't think I would dig only have about 5 MP in crop mode.

On the lens front I am leaning towards a Sigma 150-600 Sport.  I am pretty bummed that I won't be able to keep the 500 F4.  It is the love of my life, but sadly I won't use gear from a company that doesn't stand behind their products.  I have actually proven using FoCal and real life tests that not all 7dm2 bodies produce the same levels of sharpness in controlled situations.  Anyways the gear in my siggy will soon be for sale except the 1D4 which is going back to Melissa Groo.


----------



## robbins.photo

Coastal, sorry to hear that Canon thing didn't work out.  

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## dxqcanada

Hmm, Sony has a 500mm f/4 ...


----------



## SquarePeg

So is Canon going to give you a refund on the body that's not working properly?


----------



## spiralout462

Wow!  They are making a terrible decision in my opinion.  Not long ago it seemed like they wanted to keep you happy.  Big corporations continue to let me down.


----------



## coastalconn

robbins.photo said:


> Coastal, sorry to hear that Canon thing didn't work out.


Thanks robbins


dxqcanada said:


> Hmm, Sony has a 500mm f/4 ...


LOL, I could just buy a sony camera and stick the Canon 500 F4 on it..


SquarePeg said:


> So is Canon going to give you a refund on the body that's not working properly?


I doubt it.  The CSR gave me serious attitude when I told him I would not sign the NDA.  They said the replacement camera was performing to their specs so that is what I'm getting I guess


spiralout462 said:


> Wow!  They are making a terrible decision in my opinion.  Not long ago it seemed like they wanted to keep you happy.  Big corporations continue to let me down.


Yeah, it's a big bummer.  Tough decision which body I want to buy to re-enter Nikon world...


----------



## robbins.photo

coastalconn said:


> LOL, I could just buy a sony camera and stick the Canon 500 F4 on it..



You know you could probably do that and help finance it all at the same time.  I imagine a lot of people would be willing to throw in a couple of bucks to see a picture of a Canon 500 F4 mounted on a Sony A7RII..   lol



> Yeah, it's a big bummer.  Tough decision which body I want to buy to re-enter Nikon world...



Well as you mentioned the 7100 has kind of a limited buffer, 7200 might be an option - I just got my own D600 and haven't really got a chance to put it through its paces but fairly impressed at least thus far.


----------



## Watchful

Never been a fan of Canon. We had a few of the c7011vp presses for a while but they were junk compared to iGen.
I have a AIO printer at the house that's fine though.
My wife had a few of the film cameras but always preferred using my Nikon's.


----------



## John Hunt

Good luck with all of it! I would like to hear what you think of the D500 once you get it. It's kind of funny my sister shoots Canon and bought a 7D because of the pictures you get with it.


----------



## goooner

Good luck. Pity about the 500 though, that is one sweeeet piece of glass. Have you thought about the Nikon 200-500, or will you get the Sigma dock for fine tuning?


----------



## zombiesniper

That really sucks.

Here's to a smooth transition.


----------



## jaomul

I head out regularly with a buddy who has a (I think working fine) 7dii and I use a d7200. We probably get a similar amount of keepers from various shoots etc. The d7200 may be an option, I had the d7100 and do think the d7200 is a little better, especially the buffer. Maybe 6fps isn't enough for you?

Nikon do an equivalent 500 f4, will you swap one brand for the other here also?


----------



## sscarmack

When one door closes......

Your work speaks for itself and you'll have no problem finding your footing again.


----------



## coastalconn

John Hunt said:


> Good luck with all of it! I would like to hear what you think of the D500 once you get it. It's kind of funny my sister shoots Canon and bought a 7D because of the pictures you get with it.


Thank John, The 7dm2 is a great camera.  I wish I had just gotten one that works correctly.  I kind of feel like a wasted a year of my life and feel quite burned by Canon now..


goooner said:


> Good luck. Pity about the 500 though, that is one sweeeet piece of glass. Have you thought about the Nikon 200-500, or will you get the Sigma dock for fine tuning?


From everything I have seen, especially the newest review on Photography Life, the Sigma seems to be a better lens if you get a good copy.  Brad Hill seems to love it even though he was skeptical at first.  The extra weight doesn't bother me and it is still over 2# lighter than the 500 F4.  The Sigma seems to have a better build and weather sealing which is important since I shoot in all kinds of crap.  Plus using Greentoe I seem to be close to getting one for less than $100 more than the Nikon


zombiesniper said:


> That really sucks.
> Here's to a smooth transition.


Thank you sir!


jaomul said:


> I head out regularly with a buddy who has a (I think working fine) 7dii and I use a d7200. We probably get a similar amount of keepers from various shoots etc. The d7200 may be an option, I had the d7100 and do think the d7200 is a little better, especially the buffer. Maybe 6fps isn't enough for you?
> Nikon do an equivalent 500 f4, will you swap one brand for the other here also?


The problem I'm having is that I only need a temporary camera that will become a backup.  The D600 will have the advantage in lower light which I might need with the slower lens on overcast days.  Unless I went with a D700 it seems I will be stuck at 6 FPS irregardless.  I don't want to spend a ton of money until I sell some of the Canon gear.  Yes Nikon does make a killer 500 F4 as well, but it comes down to money.  The D500 will set me back 2K so I won't have enough money left in the budget for the 500 unfortunately...


sscarmack said:


> When one door closes......
> Your work speaks for itself and you'll have no problem finding your footing again.


Thanks Sean


----------



## JonA_CT

It's disgusting to me that a company will only fix a problem for you if a non-disclosure agreement is signed. I honestly admire the restraint that you have -- I'd want to scream it from the mountain tops if a company got in the way of my work like that. You and your work definitely have the platform to do so.


----------



## goodguy

I am glad to see you coming back to Nikon but I am sorry to hear why.
Canon can make good equipment and I am sorry it has disappointed you on so many levels forcing you to throw it all away and move to its main competitor.
On the other hand you will have your hands soon enough on the best crop sensor sports camera in the market and I am sure you will make very good use of it.

Welcome back and I cant wait to hear how you like the D500 (once you will get it).


----------



## table1349

Ozzy would be proud of you.


----------



## tirediron

S**tty, but hardly surprising from any large company.  Out of curiosity, what was it that they wanted covered by the NDA (in general terms of course)...  it seems very strange to me.


----------



## coastalconn

JonA_CT said:


> It's disgusting to me that a company will only fix a problem for you if a non-disclosure agreement is signed. I honestly admire the restraint that you have -- I'd want to scream it from the mountain tops if a company got in the way of my work like that. You and your work definitely have the platform to do so.


Disgusting is one adjective, I can think of many others. It's really discouraging and I have barely shot recently as the fun has been taken out of the equation after dealing with all this crap.



gryphonslair99 said:


> Ozzy would be proud of you.
> View attachment 118655


Bingo you got it!



tirediron said:


> S**tty, but hardly surprising from any large company.  Out of curiosity, what was it that they wanted covered by the NDA (in general terms of course)...  it seems very strange to me.


It was very strange. They wanted to completely silence me in all forums and social media and agree to never sue them.  There was no compensation attached other than the working body and no expiration date on the contract so it was from the beginning of time to the end of time...  It really makes no sense to me my they would want me to agree to such ludicrous terms. The customer relations guy got angry at me when I told him I would not sign the contract..


----------



## tirediron

Bizarre!


----------



## robbins.photo

coastalconn said:


> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's disgusting to me that a company will only fix a problem for you if a non-disclosure agreement is signed. I honestly admire the restraint that you have -- I'd want to scream it from the mountain tops if a company got in the way of my work like that. You and your work definitely have the platform to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> Disgusting is one adjective, I can think of many others. It's really discouraging and I have barely shot recently as the fun has been taken out of the equation after dealing with all this crap.
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzy would be proud of you.
> View attachment 118655
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bingo you got it!
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> S**tty, but hardly surprising from any large company.  Out of curiosity, what was it that they wanted covered by the NDA (in general terms of course)...  it seems very strange to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was very strange. They wanted to completely silence me in all forums and social media and agree to never sue them.  There was no compensation attached other than the working body and no expiration date on the contract so it was from the beginning of time to the end of time...  It really makes no sense to me my they would want me to agree to such ludicrous terms. The customer relations guy got angry at me when I told him I would not sign the contract..
Click to expand...

Yikes, so technically if you'd ever posted anything they disliked, even if it was long before you signed, they could legally come after you for it.  In exchange they'd give you a camera that you paid for already.

Huh.. Ya, wouldn't be too keen to sign that either.

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## coastalconn

robbins.photo said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's disgusting to me that a company will only fix a problem for you if a non-disclosure agreement is signed. I honestly admire the restraint that you have -- I'd want to scream it from the mountain tops if a company got in the way of my work like that. You and your work definitely have the platform to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> Disgusting is one adjective, I can think of many others. It's really discouraging and I have barely shot recently as the fun has been taken out of the equation after dealing with all this crap.
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzy would be proud of you.
> View attachment 118655
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bingo you got it!
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> S**tty, but hardly surprising from any large company.  Out of curiosity, what was it that they wanted covered by the NDA (in general terms of course)...  it seems very strange to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was very strange. They wanted to completely silence me in all forums and social media and agree to never sue them.  There was no compensation attached other than the working body and no expiration date on the contract so it was from the beginning of time to the end of time...  It really makes no sense to me my they would want me to agree to such ludicrous terms. The customer relations guy got angry at me when I told him I would not sign the contract..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yikes, so technically if you'd ever posted anything they disliked, even if it was long before you signed, they could legally come after you for it.  In exchange they'd give you a camera that you paid for already.
> 
> Huh.. Ya, wouldn't be too keen to sign that either.
> 
> Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

The time frame was more about suing them.  But the fact it had no expiration date was the really scary part.. I don't think anyone would have signed it. I am still pretty flabbergasted about the whole thing.  I am wondering if they will contact me again or just send back the replacement camera? I guess they were intimidated by me in the sense I have such a large group that follows me and I'm active is on several forums.  If they just said keep the loaner everything would have been fine, but they choose a very bizarre tactic that is clearly not in their best interest..


----------



## budget cruncher

Now I'm curious if you actually own a camera that you can sell, or is it still theirs?


----------



## robbins.photo

coastalconn said:


> The time frame was more about suing them.  But the fact it had no expiration date was the really scary part.. I don't think anyone would have signed it. I am still pretty flabbergasted about the whole thing.  I am wondering if they will contact me again or just send back the replacement camera? I guess they were intimidated by me in the sense I have such a large group that follows me and I'm active is on several forums.  If they just said keep the loaner everything would have been fine, but they choose a very bizarre tactic that is clearly not in their best interest..



Seems pretty silly, but then I guess corporations generally tend to shoot themselves in the foot sometimes because the worry a lot about setting some sort of precedent.

My guess is they probably had some meeting and somebody pointed out, well if we do this we're admitting quality control problems and setting a precedent that we'll exchange units, etc..  The tree ends up getting lost in the forest

But yup, very bad pr move on there part.

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## coastalconn

It's funny how things work out. I was trying to decide between the d600 and d7200.  This morning the d7200 refurbished was like 900 at adorama. It just suddenly dropped to 770 and I had an offer for 10% back in ebay bucks. Woohoo D7200 incoming...


----------



## JacaRanda

Talking about shooting themselves in the foot.  It's still baffling frankly.  
A company or a person that gets in their own way.  Typical 

Which version of the 1.4 tc did you use with the 500F4?


----------



## robbins.photo

coastalconn said:


> It's funny how things work out. I was trying to decide between the d600 and d7200.  This morning the d7200 refurbished was like 900 at adorama. It just suddenly dropped to 770 and I had an offer for 10% back in ebay bucks. Woohoo D7200 incoming...



Lol.. welcome home.


----------



## DarkShadow

Welcome back! Wow I cant believe what I just read but I believe you. The days of the customer is always right has gone It seems. This is a real shame and not good business practice no matter how big Canon is. As soon as they knew you where pleased with the loaner should have been an easy swap even if it was a one time deal would have left a better taste. Good Job Canon.


----------



## coastalconn

Wow Adorama doesn't mess around. I ordered the d7200 yesterday at 6 or so and it arrived around 1:30 today.  Got my offer accepted on green toe as well, so I should officially have a Sigma 150-600 sport tomorrow and be back in Nikon world by Saturday..   I spoke with Canon today and they tried to smooth things over.. Too little too late as the saying goes..


----------



## Watchful

That delivery time is trying to compete with Amazon. 

That Sigma lens is really cheap (low cost) is it any good? I have always bought Nikon lenses for my Nikon cameras.


----------



## jcdeboever

coastalconn said:


> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's disgusting to me that a company will only fix a problem for you if a non-disclosure agreement is signed. I honestly admire the restraint that you have -- I'd want to scream it from the mountain tops if a company got in the way of my work like that. You and your work definitely have the platform to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> Disgusting is one adjective, I can think of many others. It's really discouraging and I have barely shot recently as the fun has been taken out of the equation after dealing with all this crap.
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzy would be proud of you.
> View attachment 118655
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bingo you got it!
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> S**tty, but hardly surprising from any large company.  Out of curiosity, what was it that they wanted covered by the NDA (in general terms of course)...  it seems very strange to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was very strange. They wanted to completely silence me in all forums and social media and agree to never sue them.  There was no compensation attached other than the working body and no expiration date on the contract so it was from the beginning of time to the end of time...  It really makes no sense to me my they would want me to agree to such ludicrous terms. The customer relations guy got angry at me when I told him I would not sign the contract..
Click to expand...

Well my next camera won't be a Canon after reading this thread. I was seriously considering getting one too. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## JacaRanda

jcdeboever said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's disgusting to me that a company will only fix a problem for you if a non-disclosure agreement is signed. I honestly admire the restraint that you have -- I'd want to scream it from the mountain tops if a company got in the way of my work like that. You and your work definitely have the platform to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> Disgusting is one adjective, I can think of many others. It's really discouraging and I have barely shot recently as the fun has been taken out of the equation after dealing with all this crap.
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzy would be proud of you.
> View attachment 118655
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bingo you got it!
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> S**tty, but hardly surprising from any large company.  Out of curiosity, what was it that they wanted covered by the NDA (in general terms of course)...  it seems very strange to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was very strange. They wanted to completely silence me in all forums and social media and agree to never sue them.  There was no compensation attached other than the working body and no expiration date on the contract so it was from the beginning of time to the end of time...  It really makes no sense to me my they would want me to agree to such ludicrous terms. The customer relations guy got angry at me when I told him I would not sign the contract..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well my next camera won't be a Canon after reading this thread. I was seriously considering getting one too.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Everyone has a nightmare story.  Kris got a lemon and Canon treated him like crapola.  There are lots of folks running around with Canons that are happy or content.  
Just a thought.


----------



## JacaRanda

coastalconn said:


> I spoke with Canon today and they tried to smooth things over.. Too little too late as the saying goes..



I hope you were able throw a little something something in their face!  Are you able to share what they tried to offer at that last minute?


----------



## jcdeboever

JacaRanda said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's disgusting to me that a company will only fix a problem for you if a non-disclosure agreement is signed. I honestly admire the restraint that you have -- I'd want to scream it from the mountain tops if a company got in the way of my work like that. You and your work definitely have the platform to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> Disgusting is one adjective, I can think of many others. It's really discouraging and I have barely shot recently as the fun has been taken out of the equation after dealing with all this crap.
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzy would be proud of you.
> View attachment 118655
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bingo you got it!
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> S**tty, but hardly surprising from any large company.  Out of curiosity, what was it that they wanted covered by the NDA (in general terms of course)...  it seems very strange to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was very strange. They wanted to completely silence me in all forums and social media and agree to never sue them.  There was no compensation attached other than the working body and no expiration date on the contract so it was from the beginning of time to the end of time...  It really makes no sense to me my they would want me to agree to such ludicrous terms. The customer relations guy got angry at me when I told him I would not sign the contract..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well my next camera won't be a Canon after reading this thread. I was seriously considering getting one too.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone has a nightmare story.  Kris got a lemon and Canon treated him like crapola.  There are lots of folks running around with Canons that are happy or content.
> Just a thought.
Click to expand...

Yeah but the way they handled it means they do not value their customers. They are only concerned with the sales and not service. That's fine a lot of people feel good about their equipment but let's hope they don't have any issues because this is how they are going to be serviced. It's situations like these that say a lot about a company. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## coastalconn

JacaRanda said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spoke with Canon today and they tried to smooth things over.. Too little too late as the saying goes..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you were able throw a little something something in their face!  Are you able to share what they tried to offer at that last minute?
Click to expand...

No it was the guy I liked, we had a nice conversation and explained that the agreement was only about the loaner camera.. They offered me nothing else. By the way I use the TC 1.4x II


----------



## coastalconn

Watchful said:


> That delivery time is trying to compete with Amazon.
> 
> That Sigma lens is really cheap (low cost) is it any good? I have always bought Nikon lenses for my Nikon cameras.


Do you really consider a 2000 lens low cost? I sure don't..  Maybe you looked at the contemporary not sport? .. It actually retails for more than the Nikon equivalent which is the 200-500..


----------



## JacaRanda

coastalconn said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spoke with Canon today and they tried to smooth things over.. Too little too late as the saying goes..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you were able throw a little something something in their face!  Are you able to share what they tried to offer at that last minute?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it was the guy I liked, we had a nice conversation and explained that the agreement was only about the loaner camera.. They offered me nothing else. By the way I use the TC 1.4x II
Click to expand...

Got it,  ty.  Lifted a 600 version 2 today. The only thing heavy is the price tag.


----------



## Watchful

Last big Nikon lens I got was around 8,500.00, that's getting into the 'spendy' range.  lol
The Sigma sport was 1,700.00 I just looked at, not 2,000.00.


----------



## coastalconn

Watchful said:


> Last big Nikon lens I got was around 8,500.00, that's getting into the 'spendy' range.  lol


I have a Canon 500 F4 that I will be selling, so I know pricey lenses as well, still don't consider 2k cheap, lol.. Brad Hill who is a pretty well known pro wildlife photog is selling his 600 f4 VR because he likes the Sig so much or at least that is what he said on his blog I think.. I know the Siggy won't be as good as my 500 F4 and that bumms me out.. Hoping it is close enough


----------



## JacaRanda

jcdeboever said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's disgusting to me that a company will only fix a problem for you if a non-disclosure agreement is signed. I honestly admire the restraint that you have -- I'd want to scream it from the mountain tops if a company got in the way of my work like that. You and your work definitely have the platform to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> Disgusting is one adjective, I can think of many others. It's really discouraging and I have barely shot recently as the fun has been taken out of the equation after dealing with all this crap.
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzy would be proud of you.
> View attachment 118655
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bingo you got it!
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> S**tty, but hardly surprising from any large company.  Out of curiosity, what was it that they wanted covered by the NDA (in general terms of course)...  it seems very strange to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was very strange. They wanted to completely silence me in all forums and social media and agree to never sue them.  There was no compensation attached other than the working body and no expiration date on the contract so it was from the beginning of time to the end of time...  It really makes no sense to me my they would want me to agree to such ludicrous terms. The customer relations guy got angry at me when I told him I would not sign the contract..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well my next camera won't be a Canon after reading this thread. I was seriously considering getting one too.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone has a nightmare story.  Kris got a lemon and Canon treated him like crapola.  There are lots of folks running around with Canons that are happy or content.
> Just a thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but the way they handled it means they do not value their customers. They are only concerned with the sales and not service. That's fine a lot of people feel good about their equipment but let's hope they don't have any issues because this is how they are going to be serviced. It's situations like these that say a lot about a company.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Right.  I should have said there are likely many Canon users out there that had good, great, fine experiences with customer service and customer care.  I've read that Canon CPS service is better than other companies with similar service.  Basically,  you are likely to hear nightmare stories from consumers about most large companies.  So I'm guessing this experience Kris had was the first and only bad experience you heard of from Canon?  Good luck and hope you don't bounce around the web too much.


----------



## robbins.photo

Watchful said:


> That delivery time is trying to compete with Amazon.
> 
> That Sigma lens is really cheap (low cost) is it any good? I have always bought Nikon lenses for my Nikon cameras.


I think it's safe to say Kris knows a thing, or possibly even two, about telephoto lenses.

Also not sure what you do for a living but if you consider $1800.00 cheap for a lens, well kudos.

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## ratssass

Welcome back,Kris


----------



## Watchful

robbins.photo said:


> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> 
> That delivery time is trying to compete with Amazon.
> 
> That Sigma lens is really cheap (low cost) is it any good? I have always bought Nikon lenses for my Nikon cameras.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's safe to say Kris knows a thing, or possibly even two, about telephoto lenses.
> 
> Also not sure what you do for a living but if you consider $1800.00 cheap for a lens, well kudos.
> 
> Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


I am retired, so I don't do anything for a living but enjoy life.  I retired at 35 when my passive income from investments finally exceeded my active income from working.


----------



## robbins.photo

Watchful said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> 
> That delivery time is trying to compete with Amazon.
> 
> That Sigma lens is really cheap (low cost) is it any good? I have always bought Nikon lenses for my Nikon cameras.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's safe to say Kris knows a thing, or possibly even two, about telephoto lenses.
> 
> Also not sure what you do for a living but if you consider $1800.00 cheap for a lens, well kudos.
> 
> Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am retired, so I don't do anything for a living but enjoy life.  I retired at 35 when my passive income from investments finally exceeded my active income from working.
Click to expand...

How very nice for you.  Well, back to reality for me I guess

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## thereyougo!

My sympathies, Kris.  I'm having similar issues with Pentax who have had a lens in for repair (non warranty so chargeable) for 5 months.  They took more than 3 months to come back with a quotation.  Bearing in mind it was a £4500 wide angle zoom lens (DA645 28 - 45 f/4.5) I was expecting an 'ouch' figure (especially as the lens dropped (my own clumsy fault - it was damaged optically just mechanically on the zoom ring as it knocked the screws loose) but I didn't expect them to take 3.5 months to come back with a £840 repair figure, and then a further 2 months in repair.  My dealer chased got no response, then was told he'd never instructed to repair (even though at that point the lens was already in Japan).  I've used all available channels including twitter, and initially Ricoh responded but then nothing back from Johnsons who are their repair agents in UK, and then Ricoh themselves went quiet on me.  

They've finally woken up again and my lens will finally be in the UK next week and Ricoh are going to let Johnsons know what kind of discount they are going to allow on the repair...

I certainly won't be signing any NDA agreement.  I only do that when they pay *me *money!

Good luck with your move back to the world of Nikonians...


----------



## coastalconn

Well now I'm at a total loss. Canon called me and suddenly I can disregard the NDA and keep the loaner camera.  In not really sure I can give up the 500 F4.  The D7200 and sigma sport have given me prelimary ho-hum tests.. What to do?


----------



## cherylynne1

Your best pictures will come from the camera and/or lens you like best.... 

It's possible they weren't really thinking about both sides of the issue when they asked you to sign, and when you refused, they reconsidered and realized they were in the wrong. Then they admitted their mistake and tried to rectify it, which takes considerable nerve for a big corporation. 

Or maybe they're just concerned about the following you have and want you to be seen holding their cameras. 

Either way, go with whatever gives you your best results.


----------



## PhotoriousMe

Wow, what next. The decisions don't get any easier.


----------



## JacaRanda

coastalconn said:


> Well now I'm at a total loss. Canon called me and suddenly I can disregard the NDA and keep the loaner camera.  In not really sure I can give up the 500 F4.  The D7200 and sigma sport have given me prelimary ho-hum tests.. What to do?



Damn, I was going to LOL, but seriously it's not funny.

What it shows to me and hopefully others, is that these decisions are not always based on one factor.  The fact that the lens makes this a tough or tougher decision really says a lot; especially coming from someone well respected like yourself.


----------



## robbins.photo

coastalconn said:


> Well now I'm at a total loss. Canon called me and suddenly I can disregard the NDA and keep the loaner camera.  In not really sure I can give up the 500 F4.  The D7200 and sigma sport have given me prelimary ho-hum tests.. What to do?



Well, Canon has obviously considered the situation more carefully and decided to do the right thing.  Me, I'd give them the benefit of the doubt and stay with Canon.  I'm sure a lot of back and forth took place at Canon, and though there initial response may not have been great in the end they decided to do the right thing.

So ya, if it were me, I'd stick with Canon.  As for the D7200.. umm.. hmm....

Sell it to Watchful.  He can afford it.


----------



## JacaRanda

cherylynne1 said:


> Your best pictures will come from the camera and/or lens you like best....
> 
> It's possible they weren't really thinking about both sides of the issue when they asked you to sign, and when you refused, they reconsidered and realized they were in the wrong. Then they admitted their mistake and tried to rectify it, which takes considerable nerve for a big corporation.
> 
> Or maybe they're just concerned about the following you have and want you to be seen holding their cameras.
> 
> Either way, go with whatever gives you your best results.





robbins.photo said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well now I'm at a total loss. Canon called me and suddenly I can disregard the NDA and keep the loaner camera.  In not really sure I can give up the 500 F4.  The D7200 and sigma sport have given me prelimary ho-hum tests.. What to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Canon has obviously considered the situation more carefully and decided to do the right thing.  Me, I'd give them the benefit of the doubt and stay with Canon.  I'm sure a lot of back and forth took place at Canon, and though there initial response may not have been great in the end they decided to do the right thing.
> 
> So ya, if it were me, I'd stick with Canon.  As for the D7200.. umm.. hmm....
> 
> Sell it to Watchful.  He can afford it.
Click to expand...

  Last sentence classic!

I totally agree Mr. Benz, especially since part of the fiasco was a misunderstanding.  Hell, I really want to see that 500f4 slapped on a new D500.  Can you imagine?

Kris, was the loaner 7d sent back already?  OMG, this is totally crazy.   

I wonder what JC is going to do now also.


----------



## spiralout462

coastalconn said:


> Wow Adorama doesn't mess around. I ordered the d7200 yesterday at 6 or so and it arrived around 1:30 today.  Got my offer accepted on green toe as well, so I should officially have a Sigma 150-600 sport tomorrow and be back in Nikon world by Saturday..   I spoke with Canon today and they tried to smooth things over.. Too little too late as the saying goes..



Adorama for the win!  I just ordered a printer that was shipped two hours after I clicked Pay now!


----------



## goodguy

coastalconn said:


> Well now I'm at a total loss. Canon called me and suddenly I can disregard the NDA and keep the loaner camera.  In not really sure I can give up the 500 F4.  The D7200 and sigma sport have given me prelimary ho-hum tests.. What to do?


OMG I would hate being in your shoes 
What a dilemma, look deep inside see what you really want/lust for and go for it, either way both Canon and Nikon have tools that will do the job.
If you feel the D500 is the camera you really, really want then do it and move to Nikon, if you feel the 500mm is more important then stick to Canon.
Either way I dont envy you.

Good luck buddy


----------



## coastalconn

JacaRanda said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well now I'm at a total loss. Canon called me and suddenly I can disregard the NDA and keep the loaner camera.  In not really sure I can give up the 500 F4.  The D7200 and sigma sport have given me prelimary ho-hum tests.. What to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I was going to LOL, but seriously it's not funny.
> 
> What it shows to me and hopefully others, is that these decisions are not always based on one factor.  The fact that the lens makes this a tough or tougher decision really says a lot; especially coming from someone well respected like yourself.
Click to expand...

Besides the 500 F4 I really love the 200 F2.8.  It is so very complicated.  There is not really a direct replacement at the price point in the lineup for the 200.


robbins.photo said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well now I'm at a total loss. Canon called me and suddenly I can disregard the NDA and keep the loaner camera.  In not really sure I can give up the 500 F4.  The D7200 and sigma sport have given me prelimary ho-hum tests.. What to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Canon has obviously considered the situation more carefully and decided to do the right thing.  Me, I'd give them the benefit of the doubt and stay with Canon.  I'm sure a lot of back and forth took place at Canon, and though there initial response may not have been great in the end they decided to do the right thing.
> 
> So ya, if it were me, I'd stick with Canon.  As for the D7200.. umm.. hmm....
> 
> Sell it to Watchful.  He can afford it.
Click to expand...

Lmao.. Yes it would appear they reconsidered their actions and realized it was a mistake and for that I can forgive them.. Honestly the service manager has been great to work with and the other "things" have been out of his control..


goodguy said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well now I'm at a total loss. Canon called me and suddenly I can disregard the NDA and keep the loaner camera.  In not really sure I can give up the 500 F4.  The D7200 and sigma sport have given me prelimary ho-hum tests.. What to do?
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I would hate being in your shoes
> What a dilemma, look deep inside see what you really want/lust for and go for it, either way both Canon and Nikon have tools that will do the job.
> If you feel the D500 is the camera you really, really want then do it and move to Nikon, if you feel the 500mm is more important then stick to Canon.
> Either way I dont envy you.
> 
> Good luck buddy
Click to expand...

Yes indeed it is a very tough decision, but camera bodies come and go. When I purchased the 500 F4 I thought I would be purchasing the lens for a decade..


----------



## spiralout462

Since you primarily shoot a couple long lenses you could theoretically shoot both systems.  If you could work around the ergonomics.  7dii+500, and 7200+sigma.


----------



## SquarePeg

If you are 100% happy with the loaner body and your 500mm lens (and your pics were certainly spectacular with those) then I would keep it and return the 7200 etc.  Adorama is fabulous about returns.  Is the thought of the mythical D500 Unicorn body making you reconsider what you wanted in the first place?


----------



## dannylightning

coastalconn said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well now I'm at a total loss. Canon called me and suddenly I can disregard the NDA and keep the loaner camera.  In not really sure I can give up the 500 F4.  The D7200 and sigma sport have given me prelimary ho-hum tests.. What to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I was going to LOL, but seriously it's not funny.
> 
> What it shows to me and hopefully others, is that these decisions are not always based on one factor.  The fact that the lens makes this a tough or tougher decision really says a lot; especially coming from someone well respected like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Besides the 500 F4 I really love the 200 F2.8.  It is so very complicated.  There is not really a direct replacement at the price point in the lineup for the 200.
> 
> 
> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well now I'm at a total loss. Canon called me and suddenly I can disregard the NDA and keep the loaner camera.  In not really sure I can give up the 500 F4.  The D7200 and sigma sport have given me prelimary ho-hum tests.. What to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Canon has obviously considered the situation more carefully and decided to do the right thing.  Me, I'd give them the benefit of the doubt and stay with Canon.  I'm sure a lot of back and forth took place at Canon, and though there initial response may not have been great in the end they decided to do the right thing.
> 
> So ya, if it were me, I'd stick with Canon.  As for the D7200.. umm.. hmm....
> 
> Sell it to Watchful.  He can afford it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao.. Yes it would appear they reconsidered their actions and realized it was a mistake and for that I can forgive them.. Honestly the service manager has been great to work with and the other "things" have been out of his control..
> 
> 
> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well now I'm at a total loss. Canon called me and suddenly I can disregard the NDA and keep the loaner camera.  In not really sure I can give up the 500 F4.  The D7200 and sigma sport have given me prelimary ho-hum tests.. What to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG I would hate being in your shoes
> What a dilemma, look deep inside see what you really want/lust for and go for it, either way both Canon and Nikon have tools that will do the job.
> If you feel the D500 is the camera you really, really want then do it and move to Nikon, if you feel the 500mm is more important then stick to Canon.
> Either way I dont envy you.
> 
> Good luck buddy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed it is a very tough decision, but camera bodies come and go. When I purchased the 500 F4 I thought I would be purchasing the lens for a decade..
Click to expand...


man,  just started reading this thread. sorry to hear you got to deal with that crap.  i am not a canon fan,  i do like their point and shoot and their bridge cameras but i don't know for some reason i like nikon for DSLR,    canon does have some very nice lenses though..    

they may be jerks but you did get really good results with that canon stuff.     if you cant seem to get the same quality photos with the 7200 and 150-600 sport  i think that answers your question right there.   well as long as everything is cool with the canon stuff you own and they do not come back and start some more crap..

just out of curiosity what is the problem with the 7200 and 150-600 that makes it ho hum..   that is what i am shooting with and there is one thing i have going on that i feel is a pain in the ass with that set up,  i constantly have to use exposure comp  between +1  or some times up to +2 because when using auto ISO it usually does not give me a proper exposure,  its usually underexosed  so i need to adjust it my self with exposure comp constantly.    

 with my d5300 and my old sigma 150-500  it usually gave me a nice exposure using auto iso and i rarley had to use the exposure comp...    even though that is a big pain and i have missed a good shot here or there because the auto iso did not do its job well and the light meter is often wrong  i need to figure out what exposure comp setting i need before i start shooting in each spot or my photos are under exposed.

but i am getting some great shots with it over all so i guess i cant complain too much..    just wondering if you noticed the same thing..


----------



## spiralout462

If you like using ec in manual, it's a good thing you don't shoot Canon.   Not an option.....


----------



## dannylightning

spiralout462 said:


> If you like using ec in manual, it's a good thing you don't shoot Canon.   Not an option.....



i actually need it on my camera if i am using any type of manual mode, and i really like my auto ISO.   if i do not use it i get allot of this going on in any type of manual mode while shooting birds against a sky,  up in a tree or often in a lake..

on land it usually does pretty good with the exposure comp at 0


 .


----------



## spiralout462

I feel like mine is pretty consistent as long as I spot meter.  On extreme cases I just open up or slow down the shutter.   Whichever I can spare.  I try to leave ISO on auto.


----------



## JacaRanda

spiralout462 said:


> If you like using ec in manual, it's a good thing you don't shoot Canon.   Not an option.....


Not true with 7dm2.  I use it often. . There is a meter that goes up the right side of the view finder you must pay attention to.


----------



## coastalconn

dannylightning said:


> man,  just started reading this thread. sorry to hear you got to deal with that crap.  i am not a canon fan,  i do like their point and shoot and their bridge cameras but i don't know for some reason i like nikon for DSLR,    canon does have some very nice lenses though..
> 
> just out of curiosity what is the problem with the 7200 and 150-600 that makes it ho hum..   that is what i am shooting with and there is one thing i have going on that i feel is a pain in the ass with that set up,  i constantly have to use exposure comp  between +1  or some times up to +2 because when using auto ISO it usually does not give me a proper exposure,  its usually underexosed  so i need to adjust it my self with exposure comp constantly.


Thanks Danny, I forgot how small the D7200 was and it just didn't feel right in my hands.  Once you are used to a 500 F4 it is very difficult going back to a consumer zoom.  When the birds are back lit you really have to crank up the EC.  Are you using spot metering?  



JacaRanda said:


> spiralout462 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you like using ec in manual, it's a good thing you don't shoot Canon.   Not an option.....
> 
> 
> 
> Not true with 7dm2.  I use it often. . There is a meter that goes up the right side of the view finder you must pay attention to.
Click to expand...

Agreed and on the 1D4 I shoot in shutter speed priority if I need EC because the aperture doesn't matter much with the 500 F4 unless you need more DOF.  In that case I just shoot straight up manual..


----------



## dannylightning

coastalconn said:


> dannylightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> man,  just started reading this thread. sorry to hear you got to deal with that crap.  i am not a canon fan,  i do like their point and shoot and their bridge cameras but i don't know for some reason i like nikon for DSLR,    canon does have some very nice lenses though..
> 
> just out of curiosity what is the problem with the 7200 and 150-600 that makes it ho hum..   that is what i am shooting with and there is one thing i have going on that i feel is a pain in the ass with that set up,  i constantly have to use exposure comp  between +1  or some times up to +2 because when using auto ISO it usually does not give me a proper exposure,  its usually underexosed  so i need to adjust it my self with exposure comp constantly.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Danny, I forgot how small the D7200 was and it just didn't feel right in my hands.  Once you are used to a 500 F4 it is very difficult going back to a consumer zoom.  When the birds are back lit you really have to crank up the EC.  Are you using spot metering?
> 
> 
> 
> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spiralout462 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you like using ec in manual, it's a good thing you don't shoot Canon.   Not an option.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true with 7dm2.  I use it often. . There is a meter that goes up the right side of the view finder you must pay attention to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed and on the 1D4 I shoot in shutter speed priority if I need EC because the aperture doesn't matter much with the 500 F4 unless you need more DOF.  In that case I just shoot straight up manual..
Click to expand...


i usually use center weighted metering.   that seems like what most bird photographers seem to like,    i tried using spot metering but from what i remember it did not seem to make any difference as far as how much i needed to adjust the EC.      what metering mode do you suggest ?   if its something other than center weighted ill give that a try again..

i can imagine going from a lens like that to a 150-600 would be a pretty big difference.    i usually keep this lens wide open,  images seem plenty sharp and i seem to get a good DOF.    usually i just adjust shutter speed according to what i am shooting or how much light is available that day.


----------



## JacaRanda

I don't remember reading any other birdographers using center weighted (although I have been using it recently).  Spot is what I've used most, especially useful for BIF against the sky.  Get as much exposure on the bird and whatever happens with the sky, so be it.  Having a blown out sky is less an issue than having a blown out subject.


----------



## dannylightning

any idea how spot metering works with the 51 point focus settings where the camera chooses the focus point..      does it spot meter on the focus point or right in the center of the screen..   i mean most of the time i try to frame the bird directly in the center but when i need to get off a quick shot or its in flight some times its not right in the center of the frame... 

lately i have been using the 51 point auto focus.   when i look at the photo in the camera  and have it set to show me where the focus point was its usually right on the bird which makes me wonder how it works lol..  how does it know i wanted to shoot that bird instead of all the other junk in the frame...   pretty cool that it almost always gets focus right on what i want it to.        so i guess that is what i am wondering what spot metering does.      say it chooses a focus point to the right side of the frame.   i imagine that is the part where it will spot meter correct ?


----------



## JacaRanda

dannylightning said:


> any idea how spot metering works with the 51 point focus settings where the camera chooses the focus point..      does it spot meter on the focus point or right in the center of the screen..   i mean most of the time i try to frame the bird directly in the center but when i need to get off a quick shot or its in flight some times its not right in the center of the frame...
> 
> lately i have been using the 51 point auto focus.   when i look at the photo in the camera  and have it set to show me where the focus point was its usually right on the bird which makes me wonder how it works lol..  how does it know i wanted to shoot that bird instead of all the other junk in the frame...   pretty cool that it almost always gets focus right on what i want it to.        so i guess that is what i am wondering what spot metering does.      say it chooses a focus point to the right side of the frame.   i imagine that is the part where it will spot meter correct ?



I don't know the details of your specific camera, but I think most often it's the central or center portion of the view finder / or based on the center focus point. 
Metering & Exposure Guide | Everything D7200/D7100/D7000


----------



## coastalconn

No really, I finally am.. Easing my way in with a D7200 that a friend no longer needs after he got the D500..  Once I sell all my Canon gear it is D500 and 500 F4 time..  

Oh, if anyone is looking for Canon gear... Just saying..


----------



## DarkShadow

coastalconn said:


> No really, I finally am.. Easing my way in with a D7200 that a friend no longer needs after he got the D500..  Once I sell all my Canon gear it is D500 and 500 F4 time..
> 
> Oh, if anyone is looking for Canon gear... Just saying..



I knew it,its In your DNA Nikon Blood. Welcome Back Soon.You want D500,I want to add the D750 to me D7200.I sold my D3300 and used some of the money for 50mm 1.8G.FX ready.


----------



## jaomul

coastalconn said:


> No really, I finally am.. Easing my way in with a D7200 that a friend no longer needs after he got the D500..  Once I sell all my Canon gear it is D500 and 500 F4 time..
> 
> Oh, if anyone is looking for Canon gear... Just saying..



Did something else happen, I thought you were sorted with the canon stuff?


----------



## goodguy

I too thought you are happy now with the 7D II replacement.
Was it the insane amount of positive reviews the D500 gets that broke you and made you come back to the Jedi side of the force ?


----------



## coastalconn

jaomul said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No really, I finally am.. Easing my way in with a D7200 that a friend no longer needs after he got the D500..  Once I sell all my Canon gear it is D500 and 500 F4 time..
> 
> Oh, if anyone is looking for Canon gear... Just saying..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did something else happen, I thought you were sorted with the canon stuff?
Click to expand...

It's complicated, but it was just time.. Seems,like everyone I know is getting a D500.  I did an informal test with a D500 and the Canon and the D500 easily won...


----------



## goodguy

coastalconn said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No really, I finally am.. Easing my way in with a D7200 that a friend no longer needs after he got the D500..  Once I sell all my Canon gear it is D500 and 500 F4 time..
> 
> Oh, if anyone is looking for Canon gear... Just saying..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did something else happen, I thought you were sorted with the canon stuff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's complicated, but it was just time.. Seems,like everyone I know is getting a D500.  I did an informal test with a D500 and the Canon and the D500 easily won...
Click to expand...

Isn't it amazing how yesterday's king is tossed aside for the new king ?
Thank god Nikon and Canon has about 3-4 year gap between their expensive models.
One thing that amazes me with Sony is how fast they change their models.
You buy a new A7 series camera only to find the next year a new model came out.


----------



## coastalconn

goodguy said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No really, I finally am.. Easing my way in with a D7200 that a friend no longer needs after he got the D500..  Once I sell all my Canon gear it is D500 and 500 F4 time..
> 
> Oh, if anyone is looking for Canon gear... Just saying..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did something else happen, I thought you were sorted with the canon stuff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's complicated, but it was just time.. Seems,like everyone I know is getting a D500.  I did an informal test with a D500 and the Canon and the D500 easily won...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it amazing how yesterday's king is tossed aside for the new king ?
> Thank god Nikon and Canon has about 3-4 year gap between their expensive models.
> One thing that amazes me with Sony is how fast they change their models.
> You buy a new A7 series camera only to find the next year a new model came out.
Click to expand...

Well in the case of the D500 it was more like 7 years lol.. Once I'm back in back for good, well at least as long as Nikon is in business, lol..


----------



## CarlosFrazao

Well then I just think it's fair that you must show us what you can do with a d7200


----------



## goodguy

coastalconn said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No really, I finally am.. Easing my way in with a D7200 that a friend no longer needs after he got the D500..  Once I sell all my Canon gear it is D500 and 500 F4 time..
> 
> Oh, if anyone is looking for Canon gear... Just saying..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did something else happen, I thought you were sorted with the canon stuff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's complicated, but it was just time.. Seems,like everyone I know is getting a D500.  I did an informal test with a D500 and the Canon and the D500 easily won...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it amazing how yesterday's king is tossed aside for the new king ?
> Thank god Nikon and Canon has about 3-4 year gap between their expensive models.
> One thing that amazes me with Sony is how fast they change their models.
> You buy a new A7 series camera only to find the next year a new model came out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well in the case of the D500 it was more like 7 years lol.. Once I'm back in back for good, well at least as long as Nikon is in business, lol..
Click to expand...

Well then officially let me say (again LOL) welcome back, we missed you here, we were all sad when you were seduced by the dark side of the force


----------



## coastalconn

goodguy said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No really, I finally am.. Easing my way in with a D7200 that a friend no longer needs after he got the D500..  Once I sell all my Canon gear it is D500 and 500 F4 time..
> 
> Oh, if anyone is looking for Canon gear... Just saying..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did something else happen, I thought you were sorted with the canon stuff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's complicated, but it was just time.. Seems,like everyone I know is getting a D500.  I did an informal test with a D500 and the Canon and the D500 easily won...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it amazing how yesterday's king is tossed aside for the new king ?
> Thank god Nikon and Canon has about 3-4 year gap between their expensive models.
> One thing that amazes me with Sony is how fast they change their models.
> You buy a new A7 series camera only to find the next year a new model came out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well in the case of the D500 it was more like 7 years lol.. Once I'm back in back for good, well at least as long as Nikon is in business, lol..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then officially let me say (again LOL) welcome back, we missed you here, we were all sad when you were seduced by the dark side of the force
Click to expand...


See you are a good guy Well my 80D and some of my smaller lenses sold very quickly...  Ordered up a D500 with the ridiculously overprice grip..  Pretty psyched


----------



## dannylightning

I though nikon was the dark side...   depends on who you ask i guess. lol...     what brand you use really doesn't matter as long as your happy with the results you get from it.   that is how i see it.. 

it would be cool to see a D7200 VS D500 comparison,  same lens, same settings, same subject with out any editing just to see how different the IQ of the cameras are..


----------



## coastalconn

dannylightning said:


> I though nikon was the dark side...   depends on who you ask i guess. lol...     what brand you use really doesn't matter as long as your happy with the results you get from it.   that is how i see it..
> 
> it would be cool to see a D7200 VS D500 comparison,  same lens, same settings, same subject with out any editing just to see how different the IQ of the cameras are..



I would bet there wouldn't be much of a difference... Your paying for the build, speed, buffer and AF system


----------



## goodguy

coastalconn said:


> dannylightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> I though nikon was the dark side...   depends on who you ask i guess. lol...     what brand you use really doesn't matter as long as your happy with the results you get from it.   that is how i see it..
> 
> it would be cool to see a D7200 VS D500 comparison,  same lens, same settings, same subject with out any editing just to see how different the IQ of the cameras are..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would bet there wouldn't be much of a difference... Your paying for the build, speed, buffer and AF system
Click to expand...

I too think that the difference when considering IQ, DR and low light performance shouldn't be too big but the reviews are very confusing, some say its still in the APS-C performance level and some say its FX level.


----------



## dannylightning

I did see a review or two where a guy said his d500 had better over all IQ over the d7200 but there were no real examples of that in the review.    I have seen quite a few high ISO D500 photos. around 12k  ISO there was not really any noise.  At 50k ISO the images were still usable but barley.   I am convinced the ISO performance blows the d7200 away,.   I just wonder if there is really a noticeable difference in IQ like a few people claim.  

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## goodguy

dannylightning said:


> I did see a review or two where a guy said his d500 had better over all IQ over the d7200 but there were no real examples of that in the review.    I have seen quite a few high ISO D500 photos. around 12k  ISO there was not really any noise.  At 50k ISO the images were still usable but barley.   I am convinced the ISO performance blows the d7200 away,.   I just wonder if there is really a noticeable difference in IQ like a few people claim.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Honestly I am very careful to judge by a picture that somebody put in high ISO.
In some cases I shot picture with my D750 at 12800ISO where there was very little noise, on some picture already 1600ISO and you can see lots of noise even on this FX camera so few good pictures I never judge a camera for good or bad.
There are so many variants that decide if a picture will come out clean or not, the hi ISO performance of the camera is only one factor of many when looking at the overall results of a certain picture.


----------



## CarlosFrazao

@coastalconn when will we be seeing the first d7200 shots


----------



## coastalconn

CarlosFrazao said:


> @coastalconn when will we be seeing the first d7200 shots


You won't be! My Canon gear sold so quickly I went straight to the D500! It is arriving today.. I posted the D7200 that I was going to buy in the B/S section...  I shipped out my 500 F4 yesterday.. Once it makes it to Cali I will be buying a Nikon 500 F4.  By the end of the month I will be fully set up again...
I have my old D300 at the moment that I permanently loaned too a friend.  She is old and tired with well over 150K clicks.  The AF only engages half the time.  Shot with it yesterday though and borrowed a Tamron 150-600 from a friend...



Mockingbird 6_13 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## CarlosFrazao

coastalconn said:


> CarlosFrazao said:
> 
> 
> 
> @coastalconn when will we be seeing the first d7200 shots
> 
> 
> 
> You won't be! My Canon gear sold so quickly I went straight to the D500! It is arriving today.. I posted the D7200 that I was going to buy in the B/S section...  I shipped out my 500 F4 yesterday.. Once it makes it to Cali I will be buying a Nikon 500 F4.  By the end of the month I will be fully set up again...
> I have my old D300 at the moment that I permanently loaned too a friend.  She is old and tired with well over 150K clicks.  The AF only engages half the time.  Shot with it yesterday though and borrowed a Tamron 150-600 from a friend...
> 
> 
> 
> Mockingbird 6_13 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr
Click to expand...


I don't like you, tell me your secrets lol... Congrats man I hope you enjoy all the new gear and thousands of happy hours in the field... Looks I have to refine how I use a camera or I'm just doing something completely wrong haha..


----------



## coastalconn

CarlosFrazao said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CarlosFrazao said:
> 
> 
> 
> @coastalconn when will we be seeing the first d7200 shots
> 
> 
> 
> You won't be! My Canon gear sold so quickly I went straight to the D500! It is arriving today.. I posted the D7200 that I was going to buy in the B/S section...  I shipped out my 500 F4 yesterday.. Once it makes it to Cali I will be buying a Nikon 500 F4.  By the end of the month I will be fully set up again...
> I have my old D300 at the moment that I permanently loaned too a friend.  She is old and tired with well over 150K clicks.  The AF only engages half the time.  Shot with it yesterday though and borrowed a Tamron 150-600 from a friend...
> 
> 
> 
> Mockingbird 6_13 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like you, tell me your secrets lol... Congrats man I hope you enjoy all the new gear and thousands of happy hours in the field... Looks I have to refine how I use a camera or I'm just doing something completely wrong haha..
Click to expand...

Thanks! But I told everyone my secrets here....Capturing distinctive bird images


----------



## CarlosFrazao

Wait quickly delete it before the other see it too.. Thanks man


----------



## goodguy

coastalconn said:


> CarlosFrazao said:
> 
> 
> 
> @coastalconn when will we be seeing the first d7200 shots
> 
> 
> 
> You won't be! My Canon gear sold so quickly I went straight to the D500! It is arriving today.. I posted the D7200 that I was going to buy in the B/S section...  I shipped out my 500 F4 yesterday.. Once it makes it to Cali I will be buying a Nikon 500 F4.  By the end of the month I will be fully set up again...
> I have my old D300 at the moment that I permanently loaned too a friend.  She is old and tired with well over 150K clicks.  The AF only engages half the time.  Shot with it yesterday though and borrowed a Tamron 150-600 from a friend...
> 
> 
> 
> Mockingbird 6_13 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr
Click to expand...

Old crappy equipment and you are getting these gorgeous shots ?

NOT FAIR!!!


----------



## spiralout462

CarlosFrazao said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CarlosFrazao said:
> 
> 
> 
> @coastalconn when will we be seeing the first d7200 shots
> 
> 
> 
> You won't be! My Canon gear sold so quickly I went straight to the D500! It is arriving today.. I posted the D7200 that I was going to buy in the B/S section...  I shipped out my 500 F4 yesterday.. Once it makes it to Cali I will be buying a Nikon 500 F4.  By the end of the month I will be fully set up again...
> I have my old D300 at the moment that I permanently loaned too a friend.  She is old and tired with well over 150K clicks.  The AF only engages half the time.  Shot with it yesterday though and borrowed a Tamron 150-600 from a friend...
> 
> 
> 
> Mockingbird 6_13 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like you, tell me your secrets lol... Congrats man I hope you enjoy all the new gear and thousands of happy hours in the field... Looks I have to refine how I use a camera or I'm just doing something completely wrong haha..
Click to expand...



He makes it look ridiculously easy!!  I agree.

Enjoy the new machine, Kris!  

Wow, the 500 sold fast!


----------



## robbins.photo

Which sadly leaves me in a conundrum, I mean happy that your switching back to Nikon but now no longer able to tease you about using Canon...

Lol


----------



## JonA_CT

Nice shot over on FB...looks like things are only going to be better with your new camera!


----------



## sleist

My D500 arrived on Wednesday.  So much to like about this thing.

Started out with D90 -> D700 -> D7100 -> D500

My son gets the D7100 now.  D90 long gone (well, daughter owns it for a while now).
D700 and D500 are a good kit for me for now.
Until the D900 anyway. (D5 sensor in a D500 body - you know it's coming )

Fits my hand like a glove.
Balances my larger glass so well.
AF is unreal.

My biggest con is the death of my Capture NX2 based workflow.  Was putting it off  for so long ...
Capture NX-D is so awful.  Forcing myself to try and make it work.
Ugh.

That auto AF fine tune kinda blows too.

Anyhoo.  Great cam.  My DX kit is happy:

Nikon 70-200 2.8 VR1
Nikon 17-55 2.8 DX
Tokina 11-16 2.8 DX
Sigma 30 1.4 DX
Sigma 50 1.4
Sigma 150 macro (non OS)

Need long glass now.  Will likely get the Nikon 200-500, but that 500 f4 ...
BTW, nice work coastalconn.  Used to live in CT in a previous life.

So long folks.


----------

